# [Owned-Networks] VPS Hosting in Dallas, Lenoir, LA, Seattle & NYC - $2.50/mo - $13/year @ 1Gbps



## ndelaespada (Sep 17, 2014)

*Who We Are:*

*Owned-Networks* is a hosting company that strives to provide top-notch reliable services at affordable prices. We have been providing web hosting solutions since 2005; We abide by the #1 customer care rule: Treat others the way you like to be treated, so give us a try, you will not be disappointed, we care about our clients and stand by our products. 

Because we care about our clients we offer support in English, Spanish and French, if you don't speak any of these, no worries, google translate is always useful.

 

We offer VPS hosting in *Dallas*, *Lenoir*, *New York City*, *Los Angeles* & *Seattle*. All of these locations offer great connectivity throughout the world, but to be a bit more specific:

If you want low latency to Europe and Latin America, we recommend New York City and Lenoir; for low latency to Asia and Australia we recommend Los Angeles and Seattle, if you're looking for low latency all over the US and even to Latin America, we recommend Dallas. You'll find test IPs below so feel free to make your own tests and see which location works best for you.

 

We offer OpenVZ and KVM VPS Hosting and here are some of our promotional plans, keep in mind that once you sign up with these prices you keep them for as long as you keep the product active, hopefully for life! 

 

Now, to thank you for reading about us here is a coupon code that will get you a 10% off on the 1st month on any of the orders below which already have great discounts: 0X49PGCF4V

 

********************** OpenVZ Plans **********************

 

*OVZ 512MB Yearly:*

512MB RAM

2 CPU Core

50GB RAID 10 Storage

500GB Traffic

1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses

SolusVM Powered

TUN/TAP Supported

1Gbps Port

Location: Dallas, Texas

*$13/year*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=101

 

___________________________

 

 

*VPS Special A:*

256MB RAM

1 CPU Core

30GB RAID 10 Storage

1000GB Traffic

1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses

SolusVM Control Panel

OpenVZ

TUN/TAP Supported

1Gbps Port

Location: Dallas & Lenoir

*$2.50/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=46

 

___________________________

 

 

*VPS Special B:*

512MB RAM

2 CPU Cores

30GB RAID 10 Storage

1000GB Traffic

1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses

SolusVM Control Panel

OpenVZ

TUN/TAP/VPN Supported

1Gbps Port

Location: Dallas & Lenoir

*$3.99/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=32

 

____________________________

 

 

*VPS Special C:*

1024MB RAM

2 CPU Cores

50GB RAID 10 Storage

1500GB Traffic

1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses

SolusVM Control Panel

OpenVZ

TUN/TAP/VPN Supported

1Gbps Port

Location: Dallas & Lenoir

*$4.99/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=33

 

____________________________

 

 

*VPS Special D:*

2048MB RAM

2 CPU Cores

60GB RAID 10 Storage

2000GB Traffic

1 IPv4 & 4+ IPv6 Addresses

SolusVM Control Panel

OpenVZ

TUN/TAP/VPN Supported

1Gbps Port

Location: Dallas & Lenoir

*$7.99/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=30

 

 

 

 

********************** KVM Plans **********************

 

*KVM Special B:*

512MB RAM

1 CPU Core

30GB RAID 10 Storage

1000GB Traffic

1 IPv4

SolusVM Control Panel

KVM

Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle & New York City

*$4.99/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=72

 

____________________________

 

 

*KVM Special C:*

1024MB RAM

1 CPU Cores

50GB RAID 10 Storage

1000GB Traffic

1 IPv4

SolusVM Control Panel

KVM (Windows and Linux Support)

Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle & New York City

*$7/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=58

 

____________________________

 

 

*KVM Special D:*

2048MB RAM

2 CPU Cores

50GB RAID 10 Storage

1000GB Traffic

1 IPv4

SolusVM Control Panel

KVM (Windows and Linux Support)

Location: Los Angeles, Dallas, Seattle & New York City

*$10/mo*

Order here: https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/cart.php?a=add&pid=59

 

 

____________________________

Test IPs:

Incero in Dallas, Texas: 23.29.121.156

 

Dacentec in Lenoir, North Carolina: 199.255.156.173

 

Coresite in Los Angeles, California: 108.62.74.18

 

dfcolo in Seattle, Washington: 108.62.62.26

 

NYI in New York City, New York: 64.120.30.203

 

Want more?

If you need a custom quote please feel free to contact us, we'll try our best to provide something that will fit your needs.

 

 

***We also speak Spanish and French***

Contact us with doubts in either English, Spanish or French and we'll help you:

https://www.owned-networks.net/client_area/contact.php

 

 

_Get social with us, follow us on Twitter and Facebook for great deals!_


----------



## Chuck (Sep 18, 2014)

Do you offer _100Mbps_ ?

If I can buy *OVZ 512MB Yearly *for lower price with _100Mbps_.


----------



## ndelaespada (Sep 19, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Do you offer _100Mbps_ ?
> 
> If I can buy *OVZ 512MB Yearly *for lower price with _100Mbps_.


While we don't offer 100mbit plans I'll be happy to work something out for you, shoot me an email: sales at owned-networks.net

Sorry I didn't respond sooner.


----------

